# trying to go back from cm7 to liberty 0.9



## searayman (Jun 10, 2011)

Can some one post me some easy to follow instructions to help me go from cm7 bacack to liberty 0.9?

Some details:

I am on ubuntu linux
android 2.3.4
kernal: [email protected] #1


----------



## deVorteX (Jun 7, 2011)

searayman said:


> Can some one post me some easy to follow instructions to help me go from cm7 bacack to liberty 0.9?
> 
> Some details:
> 
> ...


If you have the tbh app, you can download their all-in-one to get to stock(rooted) gingerbread. From there, you can flash liberty. This will allow you to do everything without the need for your computer.
Note: I've had no luck with the deodexed all-in-one, but I've heard the odexed all-in-one works.

If you'd rather sbf, you gotta sbf back to froyo, then root using z4root, install droid 2 bootstrapper, then run the rooted gb update zip from tbh available at mydroidworld.com

Instructions for sbf from linux http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/droid-x-sbf/12015-complete-droid-x-sbf-flashing-guide.html#post106312
Link to mydroidworld for sbf route. Use method 2 http://www.mydroidworld.com/forums/droid-x-discussion/7651-official-dx-gingerbread-2-3-3-4-5-596-release-thread-something-everyone.html

If the all-in-one doesn't work (if you have the tbh app), then you'll be forced to use the sbf method.

Hope that helps..


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

moved to droid x area. developer subforum is for releases only.


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

Use the monster all-in-one updater that plower mentioned. Make sure you follow instructions or you will have a bootloop and need to sbf.

Sent from Droid 3 using RootzWiki app.


----------



## gunner1982 (Jun 18, 2011)

Do not under any circumstances use the supposed all in one from TBH I have tried it three times and had to sbf all three times I followed the directions to the t and nothing worked I got stuck at the M logo and no a hard factory reset wont work I tried ....now i am not saying this to take any credit from them or p3 cause I really do love what they do for us im just mearly trying to save some headaches.


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

gunner1982 said:


> Do not under any circumstances use the supposed all in one from TBH I have tried it three times and had to sbf all three times I followed the directions to the t and nothing worked I got stuck at the M logo and no a hard factory reset wont work I tried ....now i am not saying this to take any credit from them or p3 cause I really do love what they do for us im just mearly trying to save some headaches.


I have used it 3 times with no problem.

Manually wipe:
/system 
/data
/cache

Then go to mounts and storage and mount /system then flash the .zip

You might as well try and flash it, if it fails just sbf. I mean, the only alternative to this is to sbf in the first place so it doesn't hurt anything.


----------



## Nukeruss (Jun 16, 2011)

"AndroidSims said:


> I have used it 3 times with no problem.
> 
> Manually wipe:
> /system
> ...


+1 I've used it twice with no issues myself.


----------



## liberatedx (Jun 19, 2011)

Used it my self to and it works like a charm.


----------

